# Zombie Hula Dancer



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, some key things that come to mind are ZOMBIE, LUAU, ISLAND, VOODOO, BONES,GREEN so I would go with the green hula zombie look. I'll attach some pics to show you what I mean...


----------

